

72% of Apps Downloaded Are Used Less Than 10 Times - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/15/72-of-apps-downloaded-are-used-less-than-10-times/?isalt=1

======
minalecs
I find the same in my own usage patterns. Most apps I try just to see what its
about but never return to. With games theres almost a new free good quality
game to try everyday, I rarely return to older games. The utility apps like
maps, email, and browser are what I use the most and from what I see of most
people its the same along with Facebook.

------
phlux
I agree with this - especially relating to _lite_ or _free_ games I have
downloaded on my iPhone and my MT4G phones.

The one game I have been playing incessantly, though is RoboDefense on
android. Great game.

Other apps I find take too much time for me to accomplish what I wanted, Path
Instagram and others required FAR too many clicks or too long to use (iPhone
3g) for me to upload my pic to make it an instant use app.

